# Java developing



## Levenson (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi. I'd like to begin developing on Java under FreeBSD, but i can't decided what port should i use. There are many ports of Java SDK( Native, Sun, IBM, Blackdown). Please can you explain me what is the deference between them?  I'd like to developing some GUI applications, that could' be run on Windows. Is there any ports or packages of JavaEE ?


----------



## kamikaze (Nov 23, 2008)

The fastest way to get started are the Diablo-JDKs, those are precompiled, SUN certified JDKs from the FreeBSD Foundation.


----------



## dap (Nov 23, 2008)

The last time I installed the JDK from ports/java/jdkXX and I still had to download manually the Diablo tarballs. I guess there's a good reason for that, but could someone tell me the difference between jdkXX and diablo-jdkXX ?


----------



## kamikaze (Nov 23, 2008)

The reason is that you have to accept the license, I think it's part of an agreement with SUN.

You have to compile jdkXX yourself, diablo-jdkXX is precompiled. Even if you install from the port, the diablo-port just installs binaries without compiling stuff.

These binaries are the same as you would get by running jdkXX, only that they've been tested and certified by SUN.


----------



## Levenson (Nov 24, 2008)

Well but what about GUI? Is it possible create this? It's intresting is it possible doing this like in VS with C# or Delphi?


----------



## Black (Nov 24, 2008)

Levenson said:
			
		

> Well but what about GUI? Is it possible create this? It's intresting is it possible doing this like in VS with C# or Delphi?



Use ports/java/netbeans it has visual SWING GUI editor.


----------



## tmeisenh (Nov 25, 2008)

Eclipse is pretty good (I'm sure it is under ports somewhere); I've used it for years.

For EE, you'll want to get an EE container like jboss or at least a servlet container like tomcat (and maybe add axis for web services).  I think you can download the EE jars from Sun; I can't remember though.  I've been a java j2se/j2ee developer for over 7 years and I've only used the web services and servlet portions of ee (jdbc being moved into standard edition).


----------



## Djn (Nov 25, 2008)

There's also Netbeans, which keeps getting better. The java/netbeans-devel -port is a beta of 6.5, and might be the best one to try.


----------



## MartijnAtLico (Nov 25, 2008)

NetBeans is very nice (I use it for EE development myself, but I guess it'll be ok for SE development, too). 

B.T.W. you should know that the learning curve for developing GUI Java apps is a bit steeper than that of Delphi or C# with Windows Forms


----------



## dsitco (Nov 26, 2008)

I've Eclipse on top of Diablo. Both from ports, works very well for me.


----------



## bsdforever (Nov 27, 2008)

NetBeans and Eclipse are the 2 most widely spread IDE for Java.
For NetBeans, there is a "OS Independent ZIP" file that allows you to
run the last version (6.5 Beta) under FreeBSD. Presently, the port
collection give the 6.1 version.

http://www.netbeans.org/downloads/index.html

On the top-right, choose "OS Independent Zip"

As-it is directly taken from the netbeans web site, it stays up-to-date.
I tested this file both on FreeBSD 7.0 et NetBSD 4.0. It works fine !


----------



## Djn (Nov 27, 2008)

As mentioned a few posts earlier, the netbeans-devel port also installs the 6.5 beta.


----------



## prudhvi (Nov 29, 2008)

For eclipse one could always use java/eclipse or java/eclipse-devel as of this post eclipse-devel is Eclipse Ganymede.


----------

